# 300 AAC Blackout Advanced Armament Co.



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone own one of these uppers? I am wondering what the best lower would you recommend for it. Not looking for anything but quality. What are your thoughts?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

A buddy has one. It works as designed. As far as lowers Spikes,DPMS,Rock River, Stag,& S&W 15 are all good. Fit and finsh are gonna be the only thing you'll notice really. I bought some SI defense ones awhile back that had the front pin holes misaligned just a bit. But have pit several DPMS and S&W lowers together with no problems


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks muney pit.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

muney pit said:


> A buddy has one. It works as designed. As far as lowers Spikes,DPMS,Rock River, Stag,& S&W 15 are all good. Fit and finsh are gonna be the only thing you'll notice really. I bought some SI defense ones awhile back that had the front pin holes misaligned just a bit. But have pit several DPMS and S&W lowers together with no problems


How does he like it?

Does he mess with loading his own bullts or do you know?


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I run one I built on a spikes lower and upper, Its a fun round especially suppressed.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Seeker said:


> How does he like it?
> 
> Does he mess with loading his own bullts or do you know?


He seemed to like it for what it is. He doesnt reload so the ammo is a bit pricey from what he said. I reload most of my stuff so i just reload sub sonic 308 ammo and havent done a 300blk out yet. I like the idea of have a sub sonic round that would cycle reliablely which his does, but also like haveing that full power 308 if i want it. Im sure I'll make one down the road. To many other irons in the fire right now.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Navi said:


> I run one I built on a spikes lower and upper, Its a fun round especially suppressed.


Do u roll your own? If not can u find sub ammo localy and how much usally?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Taking this project one piece at a time. Slow. I see powder is going to be an issue right now.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Taking this project one piece at a time. Slow. I see powder is going to be an issue right now.


Yes it is. I have sevral pounds of varget but man is it hard to use it seeing how its not around. I havent researched anything for the 300blk but do you know what powder you want to try first? Do u have a suppressor already? I have a yanke hill 7.62 that i cross use on my AR's and bolt guns.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Heavy bullets make good subsonic loads with A1680.
Lighter weight bullets for hunting load well with H110 powder. Both are a little tough to find. Mid weight bullets seem to be a bad compromise - not quiet like the subsonics and not much velocity or expansion for terminal performance.

Reloading is very cost effective, especially with converted brass. There is a guy in Beeville, Tx that sells converted 300 BLK brass polished and ready to load for under $200 per 1,000 delivered.

Dallasreloads.com is a good source for loaded 300 BLK ammo.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

muney pit said:


> Yes it is. I have sevral pounds of varget but man is it hard to use it seeing how its not around. I havent researched anything for the 300blk but do you know what powder you want to try first? Do u have a suppressor already? I have a yanke hill 7.62 that i cross use on my AR's and bolt guns.


The (Hodgens) sp? H110 (as mentioned below) and Lil Gun were recommended.

Bullet: Hornaday 125gr SST. (But I am still researching this little jewel.

I need a Lyman's reloading manual. Anyone know where they are sold locally around Houston?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay:

MOA= Measurement Of Accuracy.. or grouping at 100 yrds for instance correct?

Or is it "Minute Of Angle"? 

Or Both? Thoughts?


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

MOA is Minute of Angle


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

BradV said:


> MOA is Minute of Angle


Is there a formula for it? Slope=rise / run type of formula? Thanks for the feedback Brad.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is some good reading

http://nssf.org/video/facts/MOA.cfm

Basically 1 moa is 1" @100 yard. 2"at200 yards and so on. That works till around 600 because its actully 1.047" so the further you go the more off it will be. But again thats for you to worry about later when you start shooting 600 plus yards. An example would be " i shot a 6" group at 600 yards." Thats a 1 moa group. If i was say "i shot a 5"group at 1000 yards" thats a 1/2 moa group. Alot of your higher end scopes will have moa scope radicals and turrets. This is a way to make quick adjustment. Where as most low end scopes have just a cross hair and inch turrets. If you really like math look into mildot stuff.  There is a ton of info in that link and on the web. Hope i have been helpfull


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Perfect! This is and will be a huge help. People love acronyms. But my acronym is different than others. Now is see the word intent and it helps me understand what is being referenced. I'm a spec. Person. Give me details. That's what I understand. Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Anything i can do to help out.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

Pretty much lowers them selves are the same. The trigger is the important part


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Just bought a TAC CON for her. I read the reviews here on the board but that didn't slow me down on the purchase. I will buy a quality product for quality sakes and not speed in this case. It is a solid trigger from what I can tell. I don't see it taking much at all to pull so I know the shots will benifit from it. Can not wait till this thing is finished.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

There is a sale on lowers down the page abit. Thought you would like to see it.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_8_8/54...hield_w_o_Thumb_Safety_and_EoTech_Rebate.html


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Good stuff. I will run through it this evening. Thanks!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

muney pit said:


> There is a sale on lowers down the page abit. Thought you would like to see it.
> 
> http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_8_8/54...hield_w_o_Thumb_Safety_and_EoTech_Rebate.html


A bit cheaper on the lowers:

https://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=100001677&dir=


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks d


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> A bit cheaper on the lowers:
> 
> https://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=100001677&dir=


Double tap


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

:cheers:


dwilliams35 said:


> A bit cheaper on the lowers:
> 
> https://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=100001677&dir=


I would storngly urge you to read this thread and the other one in the GD discussion thats liked

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_4_64/154473_credit_card_stolen_after_purchase_at_wideners.html


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

PayPal will keep this in check. Thanks for the heads up! I can not stand a thief....


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

muney pit said:


> :cheers:
> 
> I would storngly urge you to read this thread and the other one in the GD discussion thats liked
> 
> http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_4_64/154473_credit_card_stolen_after_purchase_at_wideners.html


I've been buying stuff from them for years without a problem: I guess all it takes is one hacker or whatever to get into it to ruin their rep forever..


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I know. Its a real shame. I have alot of reloadi g stuff from them and some guns. Im just gonna wait awhile first. Even though the bank gave me back the $2,500 that was stolen from me, itbwas a pain to deal with.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Got my upper today. Now for the lower build. This build has been really fun to put together. I have learned a ton about ballistics, powders, bullets, name brands and so on. I'm so glad I didn't purchase a completed unit or I would have never spent the time to learn about building AR's. I can not wait to move to the next part of the build.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have the dies and 100 pcs of new Hornady brass in stock. Just FYI


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

muney pit said:


> but also like haveing that full power 308 if i want it.


Ummmm, no. More like a 30/30 in comparison. 308 in diameter only.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I think he was shooting actual 308 rounds downloaded to suppressed velocities, not 300 blackout. 


The ammo is the reason I haven't pulled the trigger on one of these. I already have a 6.8 SPC rifle and mags and ammo and I didn't want to invest in that package again. We'll see. Never know what the future holds.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Man this lower is becoming a challenge. I see so many I like but I am reluctant to jump in and just purchase one. 

I am leaning toward the San Tan Tactical STT-15 AR lower (Burnt Bronze Coating)

Stag Arms Lower Parts Kit or the Rock Rivers Arms Inc. Lower parts kit or the Daniel Defense lower parts kit for the semi-auto

A Mission First Tactical Battle Link adjustable cheek piece

A Mission First Tactical Engage Pistol Grip

A Mission First BUS-Battlelink Utility Stock

Battle Arms Developement Enhanced Takedown Back-Pin and Pivot front-Pin set

Would anyone add to or take away from the above?


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Seeker said:


> Man this lower is becoming a challenge. I see so many I like but I am reluctant to jump in and just purchase one.
> 
> I am leaning toward the San Tan Tactical STT-15 AR lower (Burnt Bronze Coating)
> 
> ...


A nice trigger.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I have already purchased the Tac Con 3MR 3rd Mode Trigger for it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

bearintex said:


> Ummmm, no. More like a 30/30 in comparison. 308 in diameter only.


You better go back and reread my whole post instead of just posting a piece of it. i was talking about the 308win.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I have already purchased the Tac Con 3MR 3rd Mode Trigger for it.


Ya gotta post a range video.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh I will in due time.. I'm about halfway to were I want to be so I still have me some time..


----------

